# 2005 Bontrager Catalog out yet?



## paulieb00 (Aug 25, 2004)

hi,
just wondering if anyone knows if the 2005 bontrager catalog is out yet?
also, anybody got any word on the trek/klein/lemond project one/custom program for 2005?

thanks,
paul


----------



## Grahamalicious (May 13, 2003)

I've got an '05 lemond catalog, and the project one section is mostly the trek flames, along with the panels and the others they've done the last couple of years (i think, anyway, don't have the catalog in front of me)


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

the 05 bontrager is mostly updated on the website, although some of the info is old. they are going to have carbon clinchers and i think they might have carbon hubs. also there will be more cranks with outboard bearings, carbon cages, and tons of new seats that resemble the slr and aliante. the new line is a huge jump over last years.


----------



## Squadra Rosa (Feb 22, 2004)

*According to my Trek/LeMond rep...*

Carbon clinchers with a carbon brake surface will be available in December. I've seen the new saddles and they are great, even the cheapest one that comes on the lower priced bikes is more comfortable than most upgrades. The high end carbon/ti model weighs only 205 grams. These saddles will give the Fizik's a run and I've seen the '05 Fiziks too, very nice. Bontrager also has a carbon stem and a carbon bar. The bar is not wing shaped. Bottle cages are nice but not spectactular, three models of carbon seatpost's XXX lite and X lite share the same head, very easy to adjust. Added this year is a traditional style headed model called the Race, mostly this will be an OEM part on bikes but an improvement over most stock posts. The carbon cranks do have the outboaed bearing set up but again aren't spectacular but over all I think you can use Bontrager parts to finish any bike and it will look and ride great.


----------

